# A few of my fav b&w's



## tylenol7 (May 22, 2008)

My wife Mindy - she complains a bit but she will ultimately pose for shots 







My baby boy River (Easter)






My water experiments






The Ballerina Project


----------



## SBlanca (May 22, 2008)

nice shots, like the PP in #1 and #2


----------



## Kegger (May 22, 2008)

Does your wife wear contacts?


----------



## SBlanca (May 23, 2008)

is it because of the slight curved line thing on the eye on the left?


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 25, 2008)

Each one of these is just so interesting tonally, it's hard to pick a favorite...but I'm a sucker for high contrast.  The Ballerina Project was the perfect balance of light, timing, and post-processing.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Renair (May 25, 2008)

Excellent conversions!


----------



## D3sh1 (May 25, 2008)

i love it ,
i love them all ! , 
but most of all i loved the 3rd picture , 
amazing !


----------



## lolo (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, these are beautiful. I too am a sucker for high contrast b&w. I love how they have such high contrast, yet the lines are still so soft and natural.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 12, 2008)

the third one is excellent!


----------



## abbottd2 (Jul 1, 2008)

How did you shoot the 3rd one?


----------



## Stillwater (Jul 2, 2008)

Your little boy looks so triumphant in his find of the egg. I really enjoy all of these, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 8, 2008)

1st and 2nd i like - not so much on the last two - nice shots either way


----------



## Callahan Photography (Jul 8, 2008)

awesome shots. I love #3


----------



## ernie (Jul 9, 2008)

love that water experiment


----------

